# Gigaware 25-1176 webcam w/ mic



## Kisu (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I am posting on behalf of a friend who I am trying to find help for her webcam problems. She recently just got a Gigaware webcam, model 25-1176 and has been having problems using it on her computer. 

When she uses her camera for anything her audio shuts off and all she hears is static. If she just uses the mic it records audio still, works fine as a stand alone mic, but if she uses the camera her audio dies. If she has her headphones in/music playing then tries to start the camera, the camera says it's already in use. The only way she can get sound back is by restarting. 
This is the webcam: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792663

The webcam instructions says no drivers are required for this model. 

She is using Windows XP, Professional, Version 2002, Service Pack 3

I'll ask her for any other information that is needed.

Thanks, hope someone can help!


----------

